# Do you think my breeding program is working?



## LynnI (Mar 27, 2010)

First thing is I don't breed very often, 1 litter once every 2-3 yrs. I breed for myself first and foremost and I have never bred to fill a puppy order. Btw, these dogs are not heavily linebred and never any inbreeding  but I am certainly getting the same type within a breed that is known for its diversity.

Sadly I don't have great action shots all the pups while competing but here is a couple. 

Petie (neutered male, never bred but littermate to my stud dog Bossa)











Derby lure coursing (his dam's sire is a littermate to my stud dog Bossa and Petie, Derby's sire is an outcross)










Who (sire is Bossa, her dam is closely related to Derby's sire)










Bossa my stud dog, sorry not a great pic of him.


----------



## dobedvm (Nov 1, 2010)

what are we basing the success of the breeding program on to say its working? ? what are the goals. what are you aiming for? 

proven solid working ability? how? titles? 
proven health? results shown where? 
structure? 
proven temperament? how? 

im not sure seeing pictures is going to prove anything about a breeding program. 

my breeder has generations listed in OFA - she is one of the few people in my breed to have littermates that have obtained CHIC numbers (i am proud to say my bitch, although spayed, is one of them). every dog in her litter is titled, both parents are H/O/T and all the littermates are H/O/T - which is important to her since my breeder still competes in a variety of venues that has professionals as well as purchased dogs that you don't train yourself. the dogs have obtained their ZTPs (my bitch is actually the only one that hasnt purely because she's not trained to that level of bitework, even rudimentary, enough to out in competition)

so again, how do you judge success in a breeding program? and whats the goal? whats your aim? depends on what you breed for. everyone has their own measures and their own standards. while there's a little info in your post, i dont think there's enough for me there to indicate enough to call anyone's program successful or working. im honestly not sure what your aim is.


----------



## LynnI (Mar 27, 2010)

Ok, lets start from the top I was having some fun but if you want to get serious ok. All dogs get health tested, BAER, CERF and some of OVC's. No issues but I am perfectly aware that not breeding much lowers the risk. No vet bills other than regular maintance, that in it self I am also proud of, healthy dog that live long and hard.
Yep, tons of Titles, everything from conformation to performance events, dogs with no temperament issues and no I don't count a CGN but base that one on dogs being able to go out and perform and be around other dogs without problems. Actually they happen to have excellent dog social skills.
Several JRTCA/CC National Champions.
Counltess agility titles including ATchC's, long careers, flyball Tiltes.
Several of them are also proven earthworking terriers (not the game at earth trials but the real thing), dogs that have proven themselves to be good reliable workers which also means they have to work in the field with other dogs that they don't know, again without issue. And work all day long.
My goal has always been to produce dogs that you can live with, Jrts with an off switch (no hyper over the top dogs), dogs that are healthy, dogs that win and do well in any event or sport you wish to enter them in and most importantly dogs that are easy to have a companion (not always the norm in my breed). Dogs that are good examples of the breed standard with sound correct conformation that allows them to stay sound with long careers in performance events. Especially those events that are very hard on them.
But as I already stated, I started the thread and posted the pics for some fun, not trying to sell puppies either incase you think that is the goal. Personally I enjoy the fact that they all have the same performance style and that is why I posted the pics. Which is also why I didn't post anything on what they have done or titles earned, it was suppose to be fun.


----------



## Puptart (Jan 25, 2011)

LynnI said:


> Ok, lets start from the top I was having some fun but if you want to get serious ok. All dogs get health tested, BAER, CERF and some of OVC's. No issues but I am perfectly aware that not breeding much lowers the risk. No vet bills other than regular maintance, that in it self I am also proud of, healthy dog that live long and hard.
> Yep, tons of Titles, everything from conformation to performance events, dogs with no temperament issues and no I don't count a CGN but base that one on dogs being able to go out and perform and be around other dogs without problems. Actually they happen to have excellent dog social skills.
> Several JRTCA/CC National Champions.
> Counltess agility titles including ATchC's, long careers, flyball Tiltes.
> ...


dobedvm was not trying to be snarky or anything. You asked a question but really didn't give us a basis to go on, just pictures. You should edit your post ad the info you just gave to it. I mean it's like... well... a person asking "how does the food taste?" and they have not tasted the food and only seen a picture of it. We're just trying to be helpful is all. No one was accusing you of trying to sell or what not.  

From what I read just now, I say you're doing a good job. "JRTs with an off switch" lol I never knew there was such a thing.


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

I got the impression that you're breeding dogs to fly. And it looks like you're doing a darn good job.


----------



## xoxluvablexox (Apr 10, 2007)

Just wondering, why did you chose not to breed Petie? Idk why, the pic of him just caught my attention...I think it might have something to do with how cute he looks with his paws that way as he's jumping through the hoop. 

It sounds like your doing a great job as a breeder though and that your really working towards breeding wonderful dogs


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

They are adorable


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

Great pictures


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

For what you say your breeding goals are, it seems that your breeding program is definitely successful.


----------



## LynnI (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks everyone, but I guess my title was misleading and that wasn't my intention. Petie was neutered because one of his testis was just outside of the scrotum. So he was neutered about about 14 months of age and has never produced a litter.


----------

